# Is it possible to make a 4x4 fisher cube out of a shengshou or aosu?



## iAmFoltens (May 6, 2015)

I was thinking of making my own 4x4 fisher cube but i was wondering if it was possible with just cutting the corners in half and then cutting the half corner pieces in half and then sticking them to the edges


----------



## Chrizz (May 7, 2015)

Moyu even sells a 4x4 fisher cube that is made out of an aosu, so yes it is possible.


----------



## iAmFoltens (May 8, 2015)

what confuses me though if i cut the corner pieces in half will they be large enough to fit the edges?


----------



## Tom606060 (May 8, 2015)

Just buy the aosu fisher, you might make a mistake and waste a perfectly good cube.


----------



## iAmFoltens (May 9, 2015)

yeah i plan on buying the crazy fisher and 4x4 fisher cube next week


----------



## josh42732 (May 10, 2015)

I think that you would not only have to do the corners, but also the edges. Actually, it is almost of the edges, and almost all of the corner. It's pretty close, so I don't know how you would cut it. I would just look up a picture of one and just cut it based off of that.


----------



## iAmFoltens (May 10, 2015)

If i do cut the corners will the corners be big enough to fit the edges?


----------

